# A DOE A DEER A FEMALE DEER!



## Ajlista (Jan 25, 2011)

Okay after all the hunting shows I have seen i am PRETTY sure these are doe 
So, im on vacation in p.a and my moms friend told me there was deer outside 
When I slowly pushed open the front door, right there in front of us stood 7 deer! 
I have never seen a deer in person, so I was pretty shocked, I ran inside, and snatched up my camera, and startedsnaping away 
(My mom threw them bread to keep them interested )
Here they are for C&C!
#1





#2




#3




#4






(These next two arent really good, you dont need to C&C i just thought they were really cool, but lacked quality) 
#5





(The other pictures arent uploading right now so I will when I get a chance)

Thanks!


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 25, 2011)

Fix you white balance...  they all appear to have the blues...

#3 is my fav...  I did a quick edit in Gimp...  Adjusted the white balance... Cloned out the object in the upper left corner of the frame and threw a little sharpening at it...


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 25, 2011)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> Fix you white balance...  they all appear to have the blues...
> 
> #3 is my fav...  I did a quick edit in Gimp...  Adjusted the white balance... Cloned out the object in the upper left corner of the frame and threw a little sharpening at it...


Wow that looks alot! better
I thought they were a bit dark as well, 
White balance I had set to auto, i guess i should take that more into consideration next time haha 
I need to start figuring out gimp more
Thanks! : )


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 25, 2011)

Also wanted to show some other shots, since I havent been on lately 
#6




#7





There is something about this shot^ I dont know what it is, but I really like it 
Thanks again, sorry im posting so many pictures
.....:hugs:


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 25, 2011)

Oh sorry just one more question
When you do black and white on gimp?
Do you go into colorize and change the saturation and lightness?
Or is there a better way of doing this?
Thanks a million!: )


----------



## reznap (Jan 25, 2011)

Thee deer shots are like 2 stops underexposed.  All of the white snow has a tendency to throw off the metering of the camera.  To combat this, you could shoot in manual, spot meter on the animal, or set exposure compensation to a stop or 1.5 stops on the + side.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 25, 2011)

reznap said:


> Thee deer shots are like 2 stops underexposed.  All of the white snow has a tendency to throw off the metering of the camera.  To combat this, you could shoot in manual, spot meter on the animal, or set exposure compensation to a stop or 1.5 stops on the + side.


Thanks! 
I keep having a hard time getting the exposure right 
Im pretty sure my shutter speed was around 1/160 
Thanks again for your comments : )


----------



## BuS_RiDeR (Jan 25, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> Oh sorry just one more question
> When you do black and white on gimp?
> Do you go into colorize and change the saturation and lightness?
> Or is there a better way of doing this?
> Thanks a million!: )



There are 2 main ways....  

First go to Image -> Mode -> Greyscale....  

or 

Go to Colors -> Desaturate (there are three options here...  select the one you like best.

I generally use the Image-mode-greyscale method...  I like the result better in most circumstances...  

You may need/want to adjust the brightness/contrast of the image after converting it...


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 25, 2011)

BuS_RiDeR said:


> Ajlista said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sorry just one more question
> ...


Oh yeah haha, that makes sense now that i think about it 
Just change the saturation and and lightness after converting it to greyscale 
Thanks!


----------



## simo110 (Jan 26, 2011)

they look out of focus and also the snow isnt white enough


----------



## Boomn4x4 (Jan 26, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> Okay after all the hunting shows I have seen i am PRETTY sure these are doe


 
I'm pretty sure #2 is a button buck.... the flat head is the give away.  Does have a rounder head, the flat head is where the antlers will grow up.  The only reason I'm hesitant to say for sure is because button bucks tend to get tossed out of the herd before the rut .... though rut is over now, so its entirely possible its rejoined the herd.

They all look like yearlings, probably born last spring.

It would be easier to tell for sure if there were pictures of the whole body.


----------



## gummibear (Jan 26, 2011)

Here's my go on #1. I adjusted some levels to brighten it up, it was underexposed pretty bad. Also the other deer in the back was distracting, I may give #2 a go latter.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 26, 2011)

gummibear said:


> Here's my go on #1. I adjusted some levels to brighten it up, it was underexposed pretty bad. Also the other deer in the back was distracting, I may give #2 a go latter.


Wow that looks much better!
I wasnt thinking to clear and was just taking pictures,
But, my moms friend said they are here everyday so I hope to see them again today, and give it another shot, maybe improve, I made a big mistake on these 
Thanks!


----------



## Patrice (Jan 26, 2011)

Ajlista said:


> I keep having a hard time getting the exposure right
> Im pretty sure my shutter speed was around 1/160
> Thanks again for your comments : )




I only checked your first image and your settings were:

1/250 seconds, f5.6, 400 iso,  250mm focal length, manual exposure, no flash.

I don't know if 5.6 is the maximum apperture for your lens at this focal length, if it is then you would have needed to use a shutter speed of 1/125 or even a bit less. Hard to do handheld at 250mm, alternatively is use of flash (which might have spooked the critters) or pushed you iso to 800 or 1200. Not sure how your Canon Rebel XS behaves at higher iso.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful animals, what a great opportunity you have.


----------



## D-B-J (Jan 26, 2011)

They all have potential, but they are all underexposed.

Regards,
Jake


----------



## photorookie12 (Jan 26, 2011)

It's already been said, the originals are underexposed, that's a typical issue with snow-pictures, since cameras assume a greytone average measurement.  Easiest fix is to counter-act the automatics by 1 - 2 stops on the + side, that will typically allow you to use the automatic program and still get decent shots.  If you point-measure on the deer you're probably going to get overexpose snow, which isn't really much better than underexposed snow.  I have a couple of extra notes on winter shooting on my blog.


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 26, 2011)

Patrice said:


> Ajlista said:
> 
> 
> > I keep having a hard time getting the exposure right
> ...


When I get another chance, ill use the flash, they were not startled at all, they were comming right up in front of us, and my moms friend was using the flash on her phone 
I think these deer are used to people feeding them, so they dont get spooked so easy 
Hope I get another chance! 
Thanks so much!


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 26, 2011)

I gave brightness enhancement a shot before on gimp 
I feel like mine is lacking the really more professional look you guys get when you edit 
Am i doing something wrong? 
I go into gimp go to Colors>Brightness/Contrast 
Than i just mess around with the brightness
Soon luckily!
I will be getting photoshop from my moms friend who dosent use it anymore 
Any advice will be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks : )


----------



## Ajlista (Jan 26, 2011)

OH and patrice 
I know i must be a pain with all of these questions 
But how do you figure out the settings of a picture ?(Thats probably such a stupid question, im sorry, haha) 
Thanks!


----------



## Patrice (Jan 28, 2011)

No problem at all Anthony. No need for 'sorry'. No well intentioned question is ever 'stupid'.

I use a program called an 'exif reader'. Many are free and are of varying flavors. Some work as stand alone, as mine does, and others are plugins for your browser.

Do a google search or go to a site like tucows.

The exif data is a secondary file attached to jpeg and raw files coming from your camera. Depending how you save your edits the exif might be kept or stripped off. Yours were still attached.

edit: exif files contain exposure and camera information.


----------

